# What coral is this?



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Does anyone know what species this is?


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like a tunicate, rhopalaea sp.

Jay
Geologist


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the speedy response Jay!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

wow - stunning!
are they in your tank?
if the spread and you want to get rid of some, feel free to let me know


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is a pic if a pink one.

http://wwwchem.uwimona.edu.jm/courses/vanadium.html

They look awesome. Where did you get it? And what do you need to do to keep it alive/thrive? I see plankton in an article, anything else?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

think you added the wrong attachment lol
they are filter feeders.
you'd probably need pristine water, and have to dose phyto/nps food.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

pic below the map is a pink one. Probably should have told readers to scroll down lol. 

"A tunicate (Clavelina Puertosecensis) discovered near Discovery Bay, Jamaica"


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

It isn't in my tank, it was on the homepage of an online store. They didn't say on the site what it was and knew someone on here would. 

It's stunning that's why I wanted to find out what it is and share it!


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

There is a 5 part section on them in Wet Web Media

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/AscidianPIX/Ascidians5.htm

lots of good info.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Great article.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

For sure. I think I am goig to look at live rock a little more closely in the future. I have never seen this in any tanks at the LFS


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Tim, they probably keep the good stuff for themselves lol... maybe high end fuji live rock or the sort have them?


----------

